# Greetings from CT



## They Call Me Pete (Oct 27, 2009)

Well figured I'd join a forum to learn more about horses seeing how my girls are getting more serious about them. Julia has been riding for 3 years and Caroline 2 and they did their first show this past Sunday. Julia has 3 first place ribbons and Caroline has 2 third and a fourth . Not to bad for 6.5 and 5 years old. They ride English and did walk/trot and a obstacle course classes. They now ask when is the next show everyday. We are also looking into leasing as things progress further along. Deep breath dad :lol:


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

:lol: Welcome to the forum and to the wonderful world of horse poor nuts. 
I'm sure you will enjoy it :wink:


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

A big Howdy from Oklahoma =] Welcome to the forum! =]


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

welcome from CT too!!! whare abouts are you? im near norwich and willimantic


----------



## Mrs B (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm also from CT!! I grew up in Cromwell


----------



## horseoffire (Apr 7, 2009)

Welcome to the forum i live in CT too.


----------



## They Call Me Pete (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm in Marlborough. About a half hour from you Erin down RT66


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

my dad works down there. have you seen Budget Blinds Around?


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Oct 25, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

